# Did I get a deal?



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Are there a lot of people on here that enjoy cleaning their shop? Not many if any. A lot of us can't afford a dust collection system or have no room to put one, some of us can't even bend down to pick up scrap, like myself I really hate pushing a broom and most time I have so many projects going at once I don't have the time so our shops become what my wife calls "a Maelstrom of Dust". Sometimes when I finish for the day and take a shower, I cough up sawdust and I blow my nose, it comes out brown. I tried to wear a respirator and even the hospital masks but I can't work like that. Hell, at 76 I might as well die from sawdust rather than something that hurts.

So here's my deal. I've had the same yard man for 6 years. He's here every other Tues and keep my yards mowed, trimmed, blown, driveways washed and will do about anything I ask him to do from plants shrubs to repairs on my greenhouse. Well, he has been in my shop plenty of times and the other day he asked if I could make his wife a bathroom towel cabinet. He asked how much and could he trade labor for it. I told him I'd be happy to make it with no charge. He then suggested he could clean my shop. Why didn't I think of that?

We talked and he said he always had some spare time and he could do a good job and keep it clean. We talked price and decided if he did it with his regular scheduled day after the yard work, he do it for $25. That an unbelievable $50 a month to not have to wade around in piles of shavings, scraps and dust. He's gonna shop vac most, blow some of shelves with the compressor, bag the trash and tote it out for the trash pick-up. Boy, am I gonna be in heaven. He'll be here this Tuesday and I'll be out of town but coming home I should have a surprise.

He needs the extra money for the family and I sure need the help in the shop. It's a "win-win" with me getting the best deal. If he really does a good job, I may bump the money up another $10 or $15. This guy is an illegal Mexican who has been here 8 years, speaks English pretty good, has 3 kids in public school who are bi-lingual and his wife is a maid. He gets no food stamps, rent subsidies, Medicaid and makes his own way without costing us a nickel. He really likes living here and his last 2 kids were born here so he has a legal anchor.

DID I GET A DEAL OR WHAT? Does this give any of y'all any ideas? Comments welcome but no preaching, please.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If it's worth it to you, then it's a deal. You left out some key elements, such as the size of your shop and how long he's spending to complete the task.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Many of the "illegals" are not any more ILLEGAL than the rest of us! They are just newer arrivals!!

READ the statue of liberty motto! I do NOT THINK the pilgrims, or the Spanish, or Columbus had VISAS!

Good for both of YOU!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you Ralbuck. The shop is 24'x26' and crowded with machines. Concrete floor. He figures after he initially gets it cleaned up that future clean ups will take about 2 hours. First time in will probably take 3-4 hours and I'll pay him extra for that. He does my front, back and 2 side yards in 2-2 1/2 hours and I give him $35. Sometimes he helps me break down pallets and I give him some of the wood.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Given what's involved, I'd say you got a deal.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*OW*, If you want something to collect the dust in the air, why didn't you holler?

I have an extra 3/4HP squirrel cage from an indoor unit of a central heat/AC unit.

I would be happy to give you the motor and cage if you want it, heck, I could even build you a box.

*NO CHARGE*

You just have to pick it up and it would get it out of my way.

Mine makes a huge difference in the shop, no need for a mask and no more coughing up a log or two at night.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

You don't want any preaching.

That pretty much sums up the fact that you know that what you are doing is wrong.

Know one has to tell you or the Mexican the definition of the word "illegal".

He pays no taxes, sends his kids to school for free, gets free medical from the local emergency room and takes away a legal persons job.

And of course as you rave about, you get a great financial deal.

Hope this doesn't come off as preachy and ya, I'm one of those who likes to keep my shop clean…...........


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ILLEGAL….

'nuff said!!!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

He's not taking a job away from any American. Try to find one who will mow lawns all day. As for paying taxes, who cares. He is below the poverty level and wouldn't have to pay anything anyways. And there are a hell of a lot of American kids getting free milk and lunches that are gonna resent it and grow up to be thugs. These kids appreciate everything they get. In the summer when school is out, these kids sometimes come with their dad. They are quiet and respectful and a pleasure to be around.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I mow lawns all day!!!


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

You probably should have left the illegal part of the story off as it does nothing but charge the discussion unless that's what you intended.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Sounds like you got a great thing going there!


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Richard, I put the illegal to see how many knee-jerkers we have. He is what he is and for a 76 y/o cripple….he is a great asset,

DIYaholic…do you really mow all day long? I am pleased for you that you are in good enough shape to be able to work like that. Do you do pretty well with that? Seems like it would be a tough way to scrape by. Good Luck


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I mow lawns all day….10 hours a day. I do OK, as I'm the foreman, that's "hands on" foreman. At 52 years young, it ain't an easy day!!! Thanks, for the well wishes.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry, I don't share your enthusiasm. 
76 or 25, doesn't matter. (And you have been supporting it for 6 years.) "Your Bad"

Whether I pay income tax or not there is still something called self employment tax! Who's going to take care of him when he can no longer work?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

GO for it OW, it's no worse than supporting the WIC program or any of the myriad programs puported to help the people.

I've worked my behind off all my life and have not one thing to show for it.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Iwud4u. when he is old, his kids will take care of him. Their families are much closer than our and they value their seniors.

DIYaholic I don't know what part of the country you are in but I'd be real surprised if you don't have Mexicans working for you. If not, what do you hire, HS and college kids. It's one thing to draw foreman's wages but the workers can't hardly make it on what they get paid. How does it work for you? Just curious.

Dallas….. you sound like me… I came into this world with nothing and I still have just a little bit left. I had our good government cost me over $100,000 and our life savings went down the rat hole. We would have been OK but that all changed. Now I've got enough money to last the rest of my life providing I don't live past next Wednesday. I wish I could take you up on that blower motor. Are you in Dallas or somewhere I might could possibly get to? Any chance the motor has a 56 mount on it. Most of those blowers don't. I have a motor out on my 48" belt sander. Only thing I've got is a 1/6 hp and it won't work. Had a 1/2 hp come off of the machine.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know, would you do the work for that much cash? If you can't say yes than please see Mark 8:36.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, OW. We live in Franklin, there use to be a hunting lease here that you use to use.

The squirrel cage has an interior motor. Easy to build a box with filters around and moves a lot of air. The one in my shop exchanges the air from 40' away in about 15 minutes.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wrangler, I think your arrangement is a mutually beneficial one. He sounds like an honest, hardworking guy. "Legal" just doesn't mean a lot to me as I know a lot of really sorry people who are "legal".


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

JADobson….....I just can't do the work physically. It's not the money as I let him set his own price. Maybe when I was Juan's age I could have done the work and the money probably wouldn't seem like much but if needed, you do what you have to. His life is no bed of roses but he is happy and has all the necessities for his family. We have given him a lot of things like our lawnmower, a chain saw, fishing tackle, tools, tires, and other stuff. We like him and his family and last Christmas his wife made tamales and sent 24 to us when he came to work. They were wonderful. So we help him as much as we can but retirement and SS monies only go so far. And if I am ever near a Bible, I'll remember to look up Mark 8: 36.

Dallas….now I remember we have corresponded several times. My memory is really bad and the nicknames people use on forums further complicates life. I'll bet there is a way for me to put a blower like that to use. I just don't get anywhere up in your direction. I'll try to remember if any of my family is going that way. I have a son in Bryan/CS but that's about as close as I can get. I do appreciate the offer.

Andy….your reply may be the best of the lot. You are right on. There are people who appear to be legal who shouldn't be. This fellow is doing all he can with his circumstances and not sitting on his ass with his hand out.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

...


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

My problem is if I cleaned my shop I'd get mad cause I wouldn't be able to find anything. I do try to clean it once a year though.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Derrick….Is that once a year whether it needs it or not?

Fridge….somehow I can't read much into your 3 dots but I'll bet your point is well taken.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Breaking the law is breaking the law, but I respect someone doing everything for their family.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Sometimes the law is not well thought out and not a good law. Certainly the people in Washington are doing nothing about the 'illegals" coming in by the droves. So if the people who make the laws do not care about these laws and many of these same lawmakers are corrupt and criminals themselves, what is the point of denying an honest hard working man a piece of what used to be the American Dream. We got much bigger fish to fry than this yard man.

Of course, they could spend a million dollars to make him go back and climb the fence again but I don't want to give them any ideas.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wrangler, My sentiments exactly!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

This exchange is no different than numerous others about gun fanatics - no answer, no winners.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Heh, Heh, OW, my name really is Dallas. 
I got stopped at Carl's Corner once by DPS. The young cop asked my name and I told him. He asked me how to spell that and I said, "We are 35 miles south of the largest city in Texas and you don't know how to spell it?" 
His partner, an older fella, burst out laughing and the young cop turned red in the face and told me to get out of there.


----------

